# Hey! Im new and i was wondering if you guys might know what breed my cat might be?



## halfcupoflife (Jun 15, 2020)

His name is Bendy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No specific breed, he's a DSH (domestic short haired) cat.


----------



## halfcupoflife (Jun 15, 2020)

thank you 🙏


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh my, and isn't he pretty!


----------

